# Nicely built A2 replica in the states...



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Not an exact A2 replica per say, as the rear fenders, hood, and headlamps/grille is pure SQ. It's nice to see the quality of these kits is vastly improving.
Not affiliated with the seller/manufacturer etc.etc.etc..

http://www.2bennett.com/body_urquattro.html


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Nicely built A2 replica in the states... (Sepp)*

it looks good but wrong at the same time...


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Nicely built A2 replica in the states... (Sepp)*

I'll go A2 without the SQ bits. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Nicely built A2 replica in the states... (Entwerfer des Audis)*

Yeah, me too.
I rather dislike a SQ front end on a urQ.


_Modified by Sepp at 7:50 PM 11-10-2008_


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Nicely built A2 replica in the states... (mik_git)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mik_git* »_it looks good but wrong at the same time...









agree. It still has the good lines of the Sport, but the quarters doesn't
match as good when stretched in front of the arches.
Also, the trend of doing Sport looks on many urquattros..it's just too regular when doing a build nowadays (although, Scandinavia has
always had a lot of I5T cars)


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Nicely built A2 replica in the states... (WAUOla)*

Holy expensive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



































$3k for a hood, damn!!!!!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Nicely built A2 replica in the states... (Quattro Krant)*

Yeah, I cant even swing the fuel flap right now...


----------

